# Amazon PrimeDay - what are you getting?



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jul 10, 2017)

Amazon PrimeDay is happening in just about two hours, who's going to be participating?

Use this thread to share the good deals, and what you end up purchasing!


----------



## River (Jul 11, 2017)

I've noticed that most of the normal deals aren't very good, to be completely honest. 

I was just looking at a new pair of sneakers, and they are all 2x (at least) on what the in store costs or sale prices on other websites would be.

Always really depends on what you're buying though, some stuff is a good deal.


----------



## Lee (Jul 11, 2017)

Been watching it, though not seen anything that has made me buy so far.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 11, 2017)

So far, on Amazon PrimeDay, I only bought Amazon Prime... or rather started my trial.
Can't say I've seen anything I'd like to buy, so far...


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Jul 11, 2017)

Amazon is evil, don't feed a competitor


----------



## coreyman (Jul 13, 2017)

Picked up some amazon fire 7 tablets for $32 each for the kiddos.


----------



## Lee (Jul 15, 2017)

Clouvider-Dom said:


> Amazon is evil, don't feed a competitor



Perhaps, but it's only the company it is because so many clearly like evil


----------

